

Scientists devise algorithm to detect sarcasm - ntownsend
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/technology/news/7740955/Scientists-devise-algorithm-to-detect-sarcasm.html

======
bediger
"The Telegraph" missed a great headline opportunity:

"Scientists devise algorithm to detect sarcasm. No, really.'

Can somebody try to contextualize this articleby characterizing The Telegraph?
There's the Times, the Guardian, the Mail and the Sun, but the relative merits
of the British papers escapse most americans.

